# Ok, ID time



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I cannot figure this guy out. Maybe pseudotropheus elongatus saulosi?

Black and white zebra with yellow fins




























Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

Labidochromis Perlmutt 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=741


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, looks like a perlmutt to me.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I C... looks like you're right! Thanks!!!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Definite perlmutt. My favorite labs. They look nice too. The female (one with darker stripes) actually looks like she might be holding. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

chapman76 said:


> Definite perlmutt. My favorite labs. They look nice too. The female (one with darker stripes) actually looks like she might be holding. Maybe it's just me.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

cichlidaholic said:


> I thought the same thing!


You must have had to squint and lean in a bit huh? :wink:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

chapman76 said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the same thing!
> ...


Actually, I've got one of those big magnifying thingies over my monitor now! Works great for old people! :lol:

(Now, quick, help me pick out a good excuse for the next time I botch up an id! :dancing: )


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

chapman76 said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the same thing!
> ...


That's not nice.... funny as heck, but not nice...  :lol:

Those 3 pictures are the same fish. It makes sense that she might be holding... she's got a concave stomach.... and today I noticed that she was going up and checking out the food, but not eating. Hmm... cool! I hope she's holding!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

non_compliance said:


> chapman76 said:
> 
> 
> > cichlidaholic said:
> ...


We had a thing on another thread where Kim wasn't sure about the identity of a fish because of the poor coloring in the picture.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that... I thought it was a poke about age... and diminishing eye sight.... eitherway, funny rib....


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

non_compliance said:


> Yeah, I saw that... I thought it was a poke about age... and diminishing eye sight.... eitherway, funny rib....


You were right...It was a poke... :wink:


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

its a holding Metriaclima lombardoi
they turn a tint of yellow when they are holding


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

do fish eat at all when they're holding? I saw it eat a pellet or 2.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

non_compliance said:


> do fish eat at all when they're holding? I saw it eat a pellet or 2.


I've had experienced moms eat while holding, but usually first time moms don't figure out how to do it. They can gingerly take in a piece of food, but you can usually tell they are being very careful.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

well this one might not qualify as experienced, but 5 of the fish in the tank would be its kiddies from a single spawn...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

scuba20v said:


> its a holding Metriaclima lombardoi
> they turn a tint of yellow when they are holding


As per above, it is a Labidochromis perlmutt.


----------

